# Ubuntu 11.04 blank screen at startup!!!!!!!!!!! [Solved]



## BrandonHQI

I recently formatted my hard drive to and installed Ubuntu 11.04 on the entire hard drive and a message appeared saying the installation was successful but when i reboot my laptop all I see is a blank screen please give me some advice on what to do :4-dontkno


----------



## khronaki

*Re: Ubuntu 11.04 blank screen at startup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi, what type of graphics unit do you have? I had the same problem with nvidia.
At startup, when you are going to choose the operating system that you want to boot, mark ubuntu, press E, and change the words "quiet splash" to "nomodeset", if your graphics unit is nvidia.


----------



## BrandonHQI

*Re: Ubuntu 11.04 blank screen at startup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi khronaki, I have a ATI graphics card but the thing is I installed it on my entire hard drive so I don't have any option to chose which OS to boot since it is my only OS on my laptop.


----------



## khronaki

*Re: Ubuntu 11.04 blank screen at startup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Look at this thread [SOLVED] how to start in safe mode? - Ubuntu Forums. 
It mentions that if you press shift key when laptop is booting, the grub menu appears. 

If grub menu appears by pressing shift, you can mark ubuntu, press E, and change the words "quiet splash" to "nomodeset" and press enter. After that ubuntu should appear on your screen. Then go to: system->administration->aditional drivers and select if possible, the driver of your graphic card. 
Then you should go to file /etc/default/grub and change words "quiet splash" to "nomodeset" and save the file. Then it asks you to to an update for grub.

If grub menu does not appear, try to enter ubuntu in safe mode, as the thread says by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 when laptop is booting. 
If you succeed login in safe mode, then go to file /etc/default/grub and do the same editing, run the update, and then restart your computer to see if it worked.

If you succeed all except for entering ubuntu look at this
Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid" Blank Screen at Startup : Workaround | Ubuntu Tutorials
and try something else istead of "nomodeset".

I hope one of these ways will work... good luck 

Ubuntu 11.04 blank screen on boot. SOLVED


----------



## BrandonHQI

*Re: Ubuntu 11.04 blank screen at startup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

 Sad to say but i tried both methods an nothing seemed to work for mi the grub meny still doesent appear not even the login screen the screen jus stays blank


----------



## hal8000

*Re: Ubuntu 11.04 blank screen at startup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Boot with the Ubuntu CD in Live Mode (it will say "Try Ubuntu before Installing"). This should load OK and you should reach a desktop, if that fails then some hardware on
your system is not being recognized properly.

If you can reach the desktop from live mode, then something else went wrong during installation. The grub2 screen should always be visible (but in your case does not appear).
I'll wait to hear if the live CD loads correctly.


----------



## BrandonHQI

*Re: Ubuntu 11.04 blank screen at startup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The live CD loads correctly but the only thing is when i click try ubuntu the computer selects install install but when I cancel the instillation I get the desktop from live mode so yeh besides that problem it loads correctly


----------



## BrandonHQI

*Re: Ubuntu 11.04 blank screen at startup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I did it !!!!!!!!!!!!! I finally solved the problem. Just as was about to give up trying to fix it by following sloutions given online an install back windows xp I sat don one last time an learn to solve what I thought was the problem which was to GRB bootloader had to repair. I used dis video an fixed it.Boot Fix - GRUB Error Solution - Linux Ubuntu - YouTube I feel so proud for once


----------



## hal8000

Ok, thanks for letting us know, this may help others.


----------

